# ecran en veille suite changement resolution



## Donibane (4 Mai 2006)

Bonjour,

récemment arrivé dans le monde du mac, j'ai acheté un écran 19" LG 1917S et j'ai voulu changer la résolution de mon écran.

Seulement je suis allé apparemment trop haut et depuis l'ecran se met en veille et je ne peux plus avoir d'image.

Quand je branche l'ancien moniteur je n'ai aucun problème, quand je branche le nouveau moniteur LG sur un autre ordinateur, je n'ai pas de problème non plus. Apparemment mon MAC a garder la résolution que j'avais demandé en mémoire et des que je rebranche le LG, il donne la mauvaise résolution.

Y'a t'il un moyen de restaurer les parametres par défaut pour mon écran ?

Merci de votre aide

ps : je suis sous mac OS 9


----------



## Invité (4 Mai 2006)

Tu peux essayer de démarrer ton ordi avec l'écran éteint. Attendre que tout le boot soit fait et ensuite seulement allumer l'écran. 
Pour moi ça a fonctionné une fois ce truc.


----------



## Donibane (4 Mai 2006)

je vais essayer cela en espérant que cela fonctionne !!!

merci, je vous tiendrais au courant


----------

